
Paranoid: North Korea's computer operating system mirrors its political one - teddyh
http://uk.reuters.com/article/northkorea-computers-idUKKBN0UA0GF20151227
======
teddyh
More discussion on previous submission here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10798586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10798586)

------
exolymph
But now we need a UX analysis ;)

